# Really Good Aquarium Stores That ACTUALLY Know Something About Bettas



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

I live in Wichita, KS and I am having issues finding a good shop that actually knows something about bettas. Our old shop that was around before I got my little Jean-Luc was really good (my CA literally swears by it), and when I went exploring to find this rumored place I went right past it and then had to back-track only to find out that it was for sale :sob: .

So, I am stuck using PetSmart that literally does not have a clue what it is talking about (except for the lady that helped me pick out my little Jean-Luc), and the aquarium store that only specializes in tropical fish but don't know anything about bettas ( http://www.theaquariuminoldtown.com/ ) .

Can absolutely anyone PLEASE recommend places for me to go that acutally know a thing about Bettas? This is my first time EVER having a fish and I really need experts who can help me so I don't have to continue to become completely overwhelmed everytime I walk into PetSmart looking for fish supplies.

Any advice is DEEPLY appreciated :-D


----------



## mewso222 (Feb 27, 2011)

Well from what ive seen, this forum is GREAT! just ask people on here then go buy ur needed supplies


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yup! Just ask around and read the info provided in the threads... or websites.
The best thing you can do is go into the petstore as an informed customer instead of expecting someone to know everything about a specific fish.

Websites with good info:
http://www.bettasrus.net/index.htm
http://bettysplendens.com
http://www.bettatalk.com


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

I will try to hook you up with several stores (other than petco, petsmart, walmart, etc). You need to wait a few days; As, I do not have a Wichita telephone directory at my residence. But, I do have access to one; Just not right now. Every one of my fish were purchased in Wichita except for the one Betta I have right now. I need to look at the telephone directory...lol...to remember the names. I will only direct you to the best. Consider this your warning...you are going to want bigger and bigger tanks..:lol:


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

If you can't wait a few days, type a few names of the stores that you find in the Wichita telephone directory and would like to visit. I will try to help you out based on that information.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the help so far. I am willing to wait for a few days since I got completely overwhelmed when I started doing my own research after I made this thread.

Vilmarisv: Usually I can't find someone who knows everything about Bettas at PetSmart but yesterday when I went in to fix the problem I encountered with my littel boy I managed to find the person that "runs" the fish department and she was able to help me. I have yet to find out if what she suggested works. I will definitely look at the links that you provided.


----------



## MelKurtonic (Feb 16, 2011)

I despise the Petsmart "fish" people where I live... they know nothing... this one fish "expert" told me that goldfish weren't compatable with any other fish and needed to be by themselves because they kill other fish... complete BS being that goldfish do better in goldfish communities than they do alone. they produce a lot of amonia but if you keep it under control then you have nothing to worry about... which leads me to the betta thing they also told me that a betta can live in a cup of water just fine and that they live in mud puddles in the wild and that it's good for them to put them with other male bettas once in a while to experience aggression... needless to say if I need fish advice I come on here or research it on the internet before stepping foot in a pet store... their employees know absolutely nothing about fish they just hire any average joe that knows how to dip a net into the water... they're all about the sale they don't care about your fish... at another pet store this one lady told my husband that you can fit 5 goldfish in a 5 gallon tank with no problems.... another lady said you can put a betta under a plant... it's sickening how little the pet store employees know about fish around here...


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Males should NEVER be put in with other males for ANY REASON. If you want to let them exercise aggression, use a mirror.


----------



## MelKurtonic (Feb 16, 2011)

it sounded fishy even when she was saying it I knew that males couldn't be put together when we started looking but the fact that she was rambling on about it really made me think twice that's when I found the forum and all the information and misinformation about bettas... it's sick that she would even mention that to somebody... next time she tries to tell me something that's not true about fish I'm going to tell the manager


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ya I don't go there unless I don't think I can explain my problem here on the forum. Then again I didn't know this forum existed until last weekend.


----------



## MelKurtonic (Feb 16, 2011)

unless what? pm me if you dont want to say it on the forum


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

> my little Jean-Luc


What a cute name!! Je t'aime!! Stick with this forum for all your concerns. The people are informed and really care!


----------



## Moldau (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi, fellow Kansan! I have tried to find a good aquarium store in Wichita, but the only one I know of that is left only does saltwater. I think I know the one you are talking about that was for sale, I bought fish from them years ago. I was sad to find that they had closed since then. I haven't had much luck in other towns, either. I found one store that otherwise seems pretty good with fish, but they still sell bettas in vases. :| I agree with what others have said, just get information here and either order online or go to the petstore already informed so they can't steer you wrong.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

MelKurtonic: Unless I can't explain the problem here on the page. Like if I can't find the words to explain the issue.

Moldau: Would anywhere like Kansas City or Oklahoma City have any good shops? The one that closed down here in town was called Sea Dreams.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Pekemom: Thanks for the compliment about his name  . He's actually named after the Star Trek captain Jean-Luc Picard.


----------



## MelKurtonic (Feb 16, 2011)

oh ok i read it wrong :-X


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

You're perfectly fine. No worries =D


----------



## MelKurtonic (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## Moldau (Sep 5, 2010)

Yep, that was the store I was thinking of as well. I don't ever go to Oklahoma City, so I have no idea about there. I've been hoping to check in KC but the last few times I've been there I didn't get time to check around. If I get to go there soon I might get a chance to look at any fish stores they have.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

I may be going to KC or OKC over Spring Break so I can check it out too.


----------



## Moldau (Sep 5, 2010)

I may or may not be able to go to either of those places during spring break. If you go, let me know if you find any good stores!


----------



## luvmybetta (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, I am sorry to hear that Sea Dreams is closed. After looking at the entire selection in Wichita that is where I purchased all of my fish and most of my equipment. Wichita doesn't seem to have a lot to choose from, anymore. The last time I was at The Aquarium In Old Town they were mainly a Saltwater Store. They had some tanks and equipment. Well this is what I found and know: Guptons (by McConnell Airforce Base), Very good store back in the 90's. Their staff knew what they were doing as far as fish, tanks, equipment, etc. They used to sell just birds and fish and all of the accompanying equipment for each. They branched out into dogs, cats, hamsters, gerbils, and rabbits. This generated more "foot traffic" for them because people would bring their kids to see all of the animals. I haven't been to Guptons in at least seven years. You might want to check them out just to see how their store is now. There is another store in Derby called Tails and Scales. You might want to check them out. The last time that I visited that store they just sold Fish and Reptiles and of course, equipment. I have to drive to Emporia for the nearest specialized fish store and that is still quite a distance. But, it is worth the drive because it is a nice store. It is small (compared to Petco, Petsmart) but they do have a variety of fish, supplies, and equipment. The main thing that I like is: they take the finest care of their livestock that I have ever seen. I would rate them right up there with Sea Dreams. They have an impressive Betta display. Yes, the Bettas are in cups but they are all active and healthy and just practically screaming "pick me, pick me." I did not find one that was just lying at the bottom of the cup looking like death warmed over.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am definitely going to look for the one in Derby and check them out. Thanks for the information luvmybetta.

Moldau: If I go to either OKC or KC and get to go exploring then I will let you know what I find.


----------

